# when will deer stop eating soybeans



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

what color do the soybeans have to be before deer stop eating them. Will they eat the dried out, brown soybeans?


----------



## wbygunner (Jun 30, 2007)

They will eat them all year, just depends on what other food sources are available.


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Deer30 said:


> what color do the soybeans have to be before deer stop eating them. Will they eat the dried out, brown soybeans?


when theres nothing left but dirt in the field


----------



## MLRoll (Jun 16, 2007)

They'll eat the pods this time of year and not as much vine, I've seen them eat the vines later in the winter like it was hay.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

outback1 said:


> when theres nothing left but dirt in the field


Some of us knew that!


----------



## bennymj171 (Apr 9, 2007)

watched a doe and a fawn eat beans last night, doe didn't get to finish her meal , they will eat till they are harvested


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Once they've been harvested they'll stop eating them. They will eat them all year long but depending on what crops are in the area they may hit it harder or lay off at different times.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't know when they stop, but right now I am seeing a ton of deer eating my beans!


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

Do they prefer soybeans over corn or alfalfa? I'm hunting a farm this year that has all 3 available.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Deer seem to really slow down on the beans when they turn yellow. Not sure it the acorns are to blame or not. Then it seems they will start back on them in the late season when they are real brown. Just my observation.


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

DJ Trout said:


> Do they prefer soybeans over corn or alfalfa? I'm hunting a farm this year that has all 3 available.



You my friend are lucky. My set up in Iowa was like that. I had 10 different stands. You just got to be mobile and see what they are eating.


----------



## bass.deer (Oct 31, 2007)

BiggA said:


> Deer seem to really slow down on the beans when they turn yellow. Not sure it the acorns are to blame or not. Then it seems they will start back on them in the late season when they are real brown. Just my observation.


I'm seeing deer now eating the brown soybeans beans and earlier in the green soybeans but none in the yellow stages.


----------



## buckhunter2054 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ya usually when the beans are turning yellow they don't seem to eat them as much until they dry out and are brown. A standing bean field in the late season is a magnet.


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

In west kentucky they move out of bean fields and into the corn as soon as corn is picked.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

i was told they dont eat the actual beans until the fields have been picked because they are in a kinda prickly shell.Also that they dont eat the leaves after they have turned brown


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Mapes said:


> i was told they dont eat the actual beans until the fields have been picked because they are in a kinda prickly shell.Also that they dont eat the leaves after they have turned brown


they will eat the beans late season right off the stalks like theres no tomorrow.absolutely the best cold weather food plot is a standing bean field.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

dtrkyman said:


> they will eat the beans late season right off the stalks like theres no tomorrow.absolutely the best cold weather food plot is a standing bean field.


I didnt know that...


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

I have been seeing deer on beans every night. I seen 15 deer the other night on one yellow bean field. I been seeing some nice bucks coming from a corn field out into the beans in the evenings. They are starting to pick bean here now They be good until they clean up all the beans off the ground that the combines drop. When I lived in Iowa the farmer a lot of times turn cows into the bean field to clean them up and that ruins it for deer because the cattle eat every thing up.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

What's a "soybean" ?


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Legume*

A soybean is a Legume. They will eat it while it grows and is green ( about 30% protein ). They will stop for a while while it ripens, and then they will destroy the beans once ripe ( up to 40% protein ). It is the best food plot for deer. Use roundup ready beans and spray the plot. They get planted early enough to help with fawn health and antler growth, and if left unharvested, will help them rebound after a stressful rut, and if winter is bad, they will come through in much better shape. The monster in my avatar was walking down the edge of the field, knocking the beans out of the pods and picking them up. That, and seeing him blink his eyes are 2 memories I see every day in my mind.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

red44 said:


> What's a "soybean" ?


The soybean (U.S.) or soya bean (UK) (commonly misspelled "Soyabean") (Glycine max) is a species of legume native to East Asia. The plant is classed as an oilseed rather than a pulse. It is an annual plant that has been used in China for 5,000 years to primarily add nitrogen into the soil as part of crop rotation. The plant is sometimes referred to as greater bean (China) or edamame (Japan), though the latter is more commonly used in English when referring to a specific dish. In Vietnam, the plant is called đậu tương or đậu nành.

The English word "soy" is derived from the Japanese pronunciation of 醤油 (しょうゆ, shōyu), the Japanese word for Soya sauce; soya comes from the Dutch adaptation of the same word.

Fat-free(defatted) soybean meal is a primary, relatively low-cost, source of protein for animal feeds or rations; soy vegetable oil is another valuable product of processing the soybean crop. Soybean products such as TVP textured vegetable protein , for example, are important ingredients in many meat and dairy analogues. Soybeans are also used to make soy sauce, and the oil is used in many industrial applications. The main producers of soy are the United States, Brazil, Argentina, China and India. The beans contain significant amounts of phytic acid, alpha-Linolenic acid, and the isoflavones genistein and daidzein.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

when their full or brown either way


----------

